# Quicker Route to Oceanside?



## JM714 (Jan 22, 2004)

I usually ride through Laguna Cyn to get to PCH for my rides to San Diego County.

Is there a quicker route from the Tustin area to Dana Point or should I just stick with my usual route through the canyon.

Thanks.


----------



## Hippienflipflops (Aug 21, 2007)

haha...uhhhh, how about the train? Just kidding. have you checked out the orange county bikeways map (on OCTA's website) and the Irvine Bikeways map (on the city of irvines website?)


----------



## niterider (Feb 22, 2005)

Another option is to take Irvine Blvd/Trabuco out to Marguerite Pkwy - Right turn down towards 5Fwy. Marguerita turns into Ranch Viejo Rd at the 5, take that to Ortega HWY - Trun right to Camino Capistano, take to Doheny Park.


----------



## JM714 (Jan 22, 2004)

Niterider, that sounds like a good route. I did try the river trail last week and saved 15 minutes even though the route was 1.5 miles longer.


----------



## BikeNerd2453 (Jul 4, 2005)

How do you get from Dana Point to Oceanside?


----------



## occyclist (May 15, 2009)

Follow El Camino through San Clemente, Left turn at end (Christiantinitos) jump on the trail to "Old 101". That will take you to Camp Pendleton. Follow the bike route through the Camp. It will exit at Oceanside


----------



## JM714 (Jan 22, 2004)

If you want to ride through camp pendleton though you need a valid ID and a helmet to get through the base.


----------

